# HP Stream 7 Tablet $99



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

So Hp now has a 7" quad core Intel Tablet with Windows 8 for $99!!! Built in WIFI, Bluetooth, Micro USB 2.0, storage up to 32GB SD.


HP Stream 7 Tablet - 5701 | HP® Official Store



















More processing power than my Netbook and Smaller too. I am so tempted, but since my Audio Interfaces do not have Windows 8 drivers I will stay with my netbook.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

I bought an 8" Acer the other day and it's too large for the bezel I have and was actually thinking of this very one. Could be interesting. The only downside I've seen so far is that there doesn't seem to be an easy way to make the tablet shut down with ignition. Additionally, I can't seem to figure out how to resize just the text size of things in apps.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

mfenske said:


> The only downside I've seen so far is that there doesn't seem to be an easy way to make the tablet shut down with ignition.


Get a car adapter for it. Wire the accessory outlet in your car to the ignition. Have tablet set to hibernate with power/charge loss. Hibernate never shut down.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Is that just a Windows setting or do I need something else? I'm also kicking around the idea of just building a Linux PC for the car since with parts I can do it for about 200.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

mfenske said:


> Is that just a Windows setting or do I need something else? I'm also kicking around the idea of just building a Linux PC for the car since with parts I can do it for about 200.


That was an XP setting as I guess Windows 8 did away with that. One idea I saw mentioned on MP3car.com is to buy their USB hub and hook the hub straight to the ignition. Then I guess you can run USB from the tablet to the hub. Either way the basic principal is the same. They mentioned in Centrafuse or Riderunner you can specify the power settings. You could even design an app for this as it would be fairly simple. Power or Voltage > 0 = keep tablet on. Power or Voltage <= 0 = hibernate.


----------



## RoyAlpine (Aug 31, 2008)

Just bought this tablet, i can't charge the tablet on OTG mode, any solution?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

RoyAlpine said:


> Just bought this tablet, i can't charge the tablet on OTG mode, any solution?


I removed the battery from Encore 8, soldered a pigtail for direct +/- feed, and use a DC-DC supply to power the tablet with battery voltage.


----------



## RoyAlpine (Aug 31, 2008)

PM sent, you solved my first problem. (Battery charging), Thanks!

My second problem, how do you control the Sleep mode?
there is option to stay awake if charging but again, it doesn't recognized charging on OTG.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

RoyAlpine said:


> PM sent, you solved my first problem. (Battery charging), Thanks!
> 
> My second problem, how do you control the Sleep mode?
> there is option to stay awake if charging but again, it doesn't recognized charging on OTG.


I use a microprocessor with a reed relay.. This emulates the power button press. I included pics of that mod to the tablet as well.


----------

